# Bikejoring?



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Do you bikejore? whats your set up? 

I'm looking at this harness : Omnijore™ Dog Joring Harness | Ruffwear which was recommended to me, but most people on youtube use a harness like this : https://www.amazon.com/Neewa-X-Back...1614040558&sprefix=bikejoring,aps,198&sr=8-23

What cables do you use to attach your dog to your bike? How did you train your dog direction cues? My dog does't pull, so I never trained him other than the basics. He "heels" next to the bike., and he's picked up left and right just by me leading him that way while saying the direction and overtime it stuck .


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll be following this thread and your adventures. I looked at bikejoring years ago, wondering if it was a good way to get a large athletic dog enough exercise without tiring myself out, but we stuck to hiking. Biking in my town is a risk, even without a dog.


----------

